# DIY Weight Kit



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

Snowblower DIY weight kit

I completed this project few weeks ago, and though it may help others. My Ariens Hydro Pro 36 seem like a monster, but the auger housing seems rather light. Of course Ariens sells a factor weight kit for $80+ for a 10lb kit. I think that’s a little $$$ considering the machine wasn’t cheap to start with. So here’s what I did with supplies found at Home Depot for a total cost of approx. $80. The difference is, my DIY added 21lbs for the same price as the Ariens OEM 10lbs. That plus the joy of self-prime.

I purchased three 36” long x 2” wide x approx. 3/8” thick flat metal bars
Two sets of stainless bolts, washers, locking washers, and nuts
I also got two nylon washers to prevent it from damaging the paint on the housing
Other items I had on hand were: black primer spray paint, black enamel spray paint (gloss), and a piece of 1/8” thick by 2” wide self-adhesive foam tape (from weather proofing my house windows)

1. Stacked and clamped the 3 metal bars together
2. Measure the existing mounting holes came with the Ariens on the housing
3. Transfer the measurements to the stacked metal bars
4. Using a drill press, I drilled through all 3 bars so I have the matching two mounting holes. A simple drill will work too, just need to be sure you are drill straight
5. Sanded the 3 metal bars down quickly
6. Sprayed it with the black primer (2 coats all around)
7. Sprayed with enamel gloss black 3 costs
8. To my surprise, the stacked bars mounts perfecting inside the auger housing
9. Mounting it was a bit tricky as you need to hold 21lbs of bar while keeping the holes lined up to insert the bolts
10. The nylon washer was placed between the large stainless washer and the exterior of the housing
11. The foam tape was placed on the bar that makes contact with the inside housing (first bar)
That’s all it took, and now the machine feels beefer, and it looks pretty nice. I was going to spray it Ariens orange but I kind of like the black look.

Here’s a user’s (_Unemployed ******* Hillbilly Creations_) DIY weight bar on YouTube. I hope combined, these will help someone tackle this same project.
https://youtu.be/j0T5T2Pu69c


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I like the black look also. Very nice and clean. You thought this out well. Put black caps on the bolt ends.

Why the underside rather than on top? I was thinking collecting snow.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

Two reasons: (1) The Ariens logo on the housing is a bubble like 3D sticker that will prevent the bars sitting flat. (2) I figured gravity will do a better job in not retaining the snow on the bars when mounted inside. Mounting on top of the housing will also guarantee snow will just collect and sit there. I guess the argument could go ether way. I also like the cleaner look of it mounted inside.

Good suggestion on the black cap. or may be just touch it up with black paint. Tx


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Macplee said:


> Two reasons: (1) The Ariens logo on the housing is a bubble like 3D sticker that will prevent the bars sitting flat. (2) I figured gravity will do a better job in not retaining the snow on the bars when mounted inside. Mounting on top of the housing will also guarantee snow will just collect and sit there. I guess the argument could go ether way. I also like the cleaner look of it mounted inside.


I agree fully after you explained, Great Job!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice work! 

My machine had the Ariens weight kit already, when I bought it from the previous owner. He'd installed it on top of the bucket, unfortunately. I've thought about moving it to the underside, so it would look a little tidier, and not catch the snow as much. But I'm guessing the (rough-condition) paint would be less-faded, and better-looking, under the bar. So even if I moved it now, it might still look kinda funny. Just another reason to mount it to the underside of the bucket, in my opinion.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

Good point. Didn’t even think about paint fading. I just drilled some holes in then housing and installed a battery trade. I am converting it to a 12v key start blower.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Macplee said:


> Snowblower DIY weight kit
> 
> I completed this project few weeks ago, and though it may help others. My Ariens Hydro Pro 36 seem like a monster, but the auger housing seems rather light. Of course Ariens sells a factor weight kit for $80+ for a 10lb kit. I think that’s a little $$$ considering the machine wasn’t cheap to start with. So here’s what I did with supplies found at Home Depot for a total cost of approx. $80. The difference is, my DIY added 21lbs for the same price as the Ariens OEM 10lbs. That plus the joy of self-prime.
> 
> ...


Thanks Macplee for this post. Very nice job. I am going to do this on my Ariens 924 - 28" with a twist. I will follow what you did and bolt a couple of LED light on the top of the bucket where the weight bolts come through, kind of a two for one deal. Will post later, probably a summer job!


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

Sounds like a good idea. Please share photos of it when you are done.


----------



## perrydyse (Oct 4, 2018)

This is awesome ! I just ordered the 10 pound bar from JacksSmallEngines and realized I may need more weight so I can use your idea to add another bar or two. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## sturgissteele (Feb 7, 2019)

Good DIY project! Nicely done, too.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DFranch (Dec 6, 2019)

perrydyse: what are the dimensions of the weight from the official Ariens weight kit. I'm trying to see if I can find some raw materials to match as closely as possible to the OEM kit.


----------

